# Rate your Linux Distribution.



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I thought it'd be a good idea to have a poll showing which Linux distributions forum members use for desktops and consider to be the best. If your distribution isn't listed, don't fret it, the poll feature only allows ten choices, just write a short piece on why you consider it the best.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

For the record, I voted for Sabayon. Here's why:
Pros
1. Beryl is set up out of the box.
2. Gentoo portage is one of the best, if not the best, package management I've ever used. Apt-get (Debian) is probably the second best if it allowed building from source. 
3. Speed is great after you build your packages, especially if you rebuild your apps from source instead of using the -bin or prebuilt binaries. Just don't emerge -u world.
4. It comes with the kitchen sink, and you can unemerge what's not used easily.
5. Easy set up Gentoo based dist.
6. I can flip to another destop, and emerge a package, if I think of one, while another package is being emerged without waiting, and I can check the gentoo portage database online by placing a shortcut on my desktop.

Cons.

1. Like all distros, there's a few errors, such as the super key mapping with beryl, ATI support (what else is new).

I also use opensuse, but find it to be slow and clunky compared to other distros I've used, way too bloated, multimedia is messed up with the suse version of xine and missing format support, yast and xenworks are god awful slow even on a modern box. Yast has also messed up with dependencies a few times with me.


----------



## ljbirns (Mar 16, 2006)

I use Ubuntu. I am VERY new to linux and am just trying to learn. Some of it is pretty easy and intuitive. Some ( ie: i can't get real player to work )
is very ( for me ) difficult. There are good forums and help is pretty easy to find. It's trial and error for sure.

Lew


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

good luck with wireless in any of them


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't see Gentoo on there 

I think it's the best since it's -real- Linux. You have to compile everything yourself.


----------

